# R.I.P. Keiser



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

When Tomorrow Starts Without Me....... 

When tomorrow starts without me, 
And I’m not there to see; 
The sun will rise and find your eyes 
All filled with tears for me. 
I wish so much you wouldn’t cry 
The way you did today, 
Remembering how I’d lay my head 
In your lap that special way. 
I know how much you love me, 
As much as I love you, 
And each time that you think of me, 
I know you’ll miss me too. 
But when tomorrow starts without me. 
Please try to understand, 
That an angel came and called my name 
And petted me with her hand. 
She said my place was ready, 
In Heaven far above, 
And that I’d have to leave behind 
All those I dearly love. 
But, as I turned to heel away, 
A tear fell from my eye, 
For all my life I never thought 
That I would have to die. 
I had so much to live for, 
So many “sits” and “downs” to do 
It seemed almost impossible, 
That I was leaving you. 
I thought about our lives together, 
I know you must be sad, 
I thought of all the love we shared, 
And all the fun we had. 
Remember how I’d nudge your hand, 
And poke you with my nose? 
The ball that I would gladly chase, 
The bad guy, I’d “bark and hold”. 
If I could relive yesterday, 
Just even for awhile, 
I’d wag my tail and kiss you, 
Just so I could see you smile. 
But, then I fully realized, 
That this could never be; 
For emptiness and memories 
Will take the place of me. 
And when I thought of treats and toys, 
I might miss come tomorrow, 
I thought of you and when I did, 
My dog-heart filled with sorrow. 
But then I walked through Heaven’s gate, 
And felt so much at home; 
As God looked down and smiled at me, 
From His beautiful golden throne. 
He said, “This is eternity, 
And now we welcome you, 
Today your life on earth is past, 
But here it starts anew. 
I promise no tomorrow, 
But today will always last; 
For you see, each days’s the same day, 
There’s no longing for the past. 
Now you have been so faithful, 
So trusting, loyal and true; 
Though there were times you did things, 
You knew you shouldn’t do. 
But good dogs are forgiven, 
And now at last you’re free; 
So won’t you sit here by my side, 
And wait right here with me?” 
So when tomorrow starts without me, 
Don’t think we’re far apart. 
For every time you think of me, 
I’m right there, in your heart.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Keiser...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace keiser. they are all so special. SO sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Keiser, such a beautiful poem, what I could read through the tears. :angel:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That poem is so sad, I'm crying at work. 

RIP Keiser


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!  RIP Keiser


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss...my heart and thoughts are with you  Your poem is lovely and a beautiful tribute...


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for all of your thoughts


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful boy! So very sorry


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very sorry. Lovely looking fellow.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

